# BSH Integrated Throttle Pipe Update



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi guys, I know some of you have been waiting on our throttle body pipes so I wanted to give an update. 
One of the key features of this product is the integration of two alchohol injection bungs (and of course the blockoffs for them should you not need them)
This isnt as simple as just welding on a bung and calling it good. The Injector sprays in a cone shape which needs to be able to fully expand in order to have the best results. Failure to provide this and allowing the cone to hit the walls of the plumbing will create droplets of mixture which will just be wasted. I have seen some of the "we can add a methanol bung" guys offerings...and this was not taken into consideration. Some are even using EGT bungs... :bonk:
In any case, the easiest way to do this in theory is to have a very slim bung. This way the injector sits flush and life is good. In reality though, the bung ends up being so thin that it is next to impossible to weld without blowing it out. 
In order to meet both requirements we have designed a specific bung to allow for this arc to occur without interference. The bungs feature a venturi style taper leading out of the bung giving plenty of room for its function to utilized.There was a lot of lead up to this and although I dont think we have recreated fire, I do think this is one of the little things that we put into our parts that make them stand above. 
Here is a picture so you can visualize it. These are moving into production this coming week!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: BSH Integrated Throttle Pipe Update (BSH Speedshop)*

very nice, im interested in this. with this work with the EJ FMIC? cuz i have all the new pipes with it...


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice, I've had a w/m kit on the shelf for over a year now because I did not feel like messing with my EJ TB pipe. This will make the install a bunch easier








Where will the two bungs be located on the TB pipe? Would like to see one just after the IC and the other just before the TB plate. Have a nice mix of cooling and octane boost


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (SDM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDM* »_
Where will the two bungs be located on the TB pipe? Would like to see one just after the IC and the other just before the TB plate. Have a nice mix of cooling and octane boost









Your wish shall be granted.


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Sold


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

i have been looking for an after market throttle body pipe for a while now because my old one will not fit with the APR intercooler so i had to go back to stock and put a bung on that... so if this will fit with aprs intercooler i am in!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*

This pipe is literally a direct replica of the stock part just without all the sandwiching and diameter changes.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

sounds good then, think i could test it out to see for sure?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_This pipe is literally a direct replica of the stock part just without all the sandwiching and diameter changes. 

Then it isn't a direct replica of the stock part. 
Dave


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_i have been looking for an after market throttle body pipe for a while now because my old one will not fit with the APR intercooler so i had to go back to stock and put a bung on that... so if this will fit with aprs intercooler i am in!

I was in the same boat as you (Neuspeed). Used the Devil's Own bung on the throttle body hose with the OEM pipe. Works great and makes it really easy to switch/clean nozzles. 
Dave


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Get me one phil


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_Get me one phil









It shall be done!


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (SDM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDM* »_ Would like to see one just after the IC and the other just before the TB plate. Have a nice mix of cooling and octane boost









I tried this with my current setup and saw very little if any additional cooling from a nozzle placed right after the intercooler. Seems like a great plan but it just didn't really do anything. just my $.02


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

The two nozzle benefits are seen better on larger turbos. Larger the turbo the more heat is generated in the charge. 
If you already have an efficient ic for the stock turbo, additional cooling will be hard to realize on a dual nozzle set up. 
This is just my opinion.
Love the options on this TB pipe Phil!
It's all about the solution and this certainly is a one size fits all in my opinion.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_The two nozzle benefits are seen better on larger turbos. Larger the turbo the more heat is generated in the charge. 
If you already have an efficient ic for the stock turbo, additional cooling will be hard to realize on a dual nozzle set up. 
This is just my opinion.
Love the options on this TB pipe Phil!
It's all about the solution and this certainly is a one size fits all in my opinion. 

I understand what your saying but I saw very little difference even with my setup. (2871R and a VF Stage 2 intercooler) I dont have the setup that some of you have but it is bigger than most. 
The dual nozzle would probably be great for anyone with a stock turbo and stock intercooler.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

These things should be ready in the next week or two...


----------



## hooper911 (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice, how much?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We are looking at a List price of $179.99, but there will most likely be an intro sale coming up shortly.


----------



## 805 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Are these pre threaded? Do Snow and DO have the same size and pitch threads on the nozzles?
Thanks


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (805)*


_Quote, originally posted by *805* »_Are these pre threaded? Do Snow and DO have the same size and pitch threads on the nozzles?
Thanks

The answer to both questions is yes


----------



## 805 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

Suuuweeet


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ttt


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ttt

Does this mean info?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

is this the whole pipe?


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Can the next bump contain some info?
e.g: pics and/or release date... hint.. hint..


_Modified by 07wolfsburg at 8:15 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I just spent the majority of the day working on the MKV. One of the tasks was to test fit the final production TB pipe. 
This will be one of the next two parts released by BSH!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

BUMP


----------



## 805 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_BUMP

Is that code for they're ready to ship?


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (805)*


_Quote, originally posted by *805* »_
Is that code for they're ready to ship?

BUMP to my address please.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

any updates? my stock tb pipe is killing me!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

soon


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

pics?


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok Don't rush it, but please hurry!! Want to install my S3 intercooler DVC-30 W/M and a throttle body pipe all in one shot. I will wait till this pipe is ready but I am aching for the W/M so i can get the 100oct file for my ecu. Any timeline as to when you will be ready to ship?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I'm going to make this my priority this week


----------



## TheBirds (Oct 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We got the Custom Silicone in on Friday. I did the test fit of the pipe and we are a go with perfect fitment. Next up is the machined pieces, like the MAP sensor bung and the Noise pipe plug.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

pics ?
why do u keep posting words instead of pics?


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Is there going to be the option of a pipe w/o the noise pipe bung/flange?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Banned 4 Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned 4 Life* »_Is there going to be the option of a pipe w/o the noise pipe bung/flange?

Something like that.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Ready to paypal pre-ordered payment!! If I get to choose my congfig. I want it like this...
1) Two w/m bungs, one post intercooler and one pre throttle body.
2) No Bung/flange for Noise pipe
3) Red or balck Silicone
4) T-bolt clamps not worm gear clamps
5) Either Bling Bling Polished or Balck Crinkle Powder Coat
6) Some sort of BSH Logo that is not a sticker.
I.M me the price and I will paypal it today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned 4 Life* »_Ready to paypal pre-ordered payment!! If I get to choose my congfig. I want it like this...
1) Two w/m bungs, one post intercooler and one pre throttle body.
2) *NEED* Bung/flange for Noise pipe
3) Red or balck Silicone
4) T-bolt clamps not worm gear clamps
5) Either Bling Bling Polished or Balck Crinkle Powder Coat
6) Some sort of BSH Logo that is not a sticker.
I.M me the price and I will paypal it today!










x2


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DM_MKV)*

You pretty much have it on lock down what we are doing. 
They are all coming one way but just watch what we do with the DV/Noise pipe bung.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

Sweet!! If I can Choose I'll take red silicone, IM me the price I want to prepay for this right now if I can. Would love to be the first with it and I want to do my w/m, S3 IC and TB pipe all at once, and maybe this weekend if you guys could pull off shipping readiness for tomorrow... Fat chance I know, but it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned 4 Life)*

So is there custom options for this pipe? Id need one with the W/M and the Noise pipe bung! I Cant wait till this new piece is out! is there an estimated release date? and price?


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

BUMP ..is it ready to ship ?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned 4 Life)*

Silicone will be black and while we appreciate your enthusiasm we dont want your money until we are ready to give you what you are paying for.








Estimated release date is towards the end of next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Like I said, can't hurt to ask. IM when they are ready I at least want first dibs on being the first Canuck with one.
Can you guys hook us up with some teaser pics? The vid was cool and i assume that is the flange for the noise pipe/dv relocator. Look sort like how they welded the cage in my old mk2 1.8BT










_Modified by Banned 4 Life at 6:05 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Banned 4 Life)*

Thats actually the map sensor flange. We 3d machine it so it perfectly contours to the pipe its being welded on.
We will get some pictures up in the next few days. The last steps will move quickly.








If you or anyone else wants to PM this account your email address we will be happy to notify prior to the release. You can also email [email protected] for the same result. 
Thanks.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Any Updates? I was IM'd that I would receive an email within 24 hours from your sales dept. Pictures would be gravey, hook a brother up!


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Definitely interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

As soon as I have Pics I will post them. We have the silicone now and we just need to jig and machine the final pieces.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

not trying to be an ass, cuz I back you guys hard(no ****) but that's what you said last week...
FV-QR » « » 10:04 PM 4-19-2010 

We got the Custom Silicone in on Friday. I did the test fit of the pipe and we are a go with perfect fitment. Next up is the machined pieces, like the MAP sensor bung and the Noise pipe plug.

This pipe is the last piece of my install plans, I want to order it and the DVC-30 set up together to save on shipping. I am feinding for this throttle pipe. Again not trying to be an ass but I was IM'd and told that I would contacted by your sales staff so I could place my order. Its cool if its not ready but we keep being told a few days or next week . Help me out guy


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned 4 Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned 4 Life* »_not trying to be an ass, cuz I back you guys hard(no ****) but that's what you said last week...
FV-QR » « » 10:04 PM 4-19-2010  

We got the Custom Silicone in on Friday. I did the test fit of the pipe and we are a go with perfect fitment. Next up is the machined pieces, like the MAP sensor bung and the Noise pipe plug.

This pipe is the last piece of my install plans, I want to order it and the DVC-30 set up together to save on shipping. I am feinding for this throttle pipe. Again not trying to be an ass but I was IM'd and told that I would contacted by your sales staff so I could place my order. Its cool if its not ready but we keep being told a few days or next week . Help me out guy









sound like a total ass. Grow some patience, he isn't working for you. no one cares if this is the last piece you need... they will release it when it' ready. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mkim)*

Actaully a total ass is some smug mouth snot nosed brat who has no clue what has been communicated between two other parties. I was specifically told I would be able to order the pipe by the end of last week. I have the front end of my car ripped apart right now in my friends shop and need these parts to finish my install. He has done me a huge favour and let me use his shop and hoist which he needs back for his business. I trusted what I was told both in IM and over the phone. Had they told me anything different I would not have gone about making preparations for the install of many components. I have an IC, IC piping,W/M, throttle pipe and DV relocate to do I have finished installation of everything but the w/m and the throttle pipe. I need the thottle pipe as my ic piping is custom made and we need the TB pipe for fitment. So S.T.F.U and mind your own business. I was contacted directly thorugh IM and told their sales dept. would call or email within 24 hours to arrange my order. So not only is the part not even ready for shipment but no one even had the courteousy to let me know they were behind the schedule they had set out for me. Kind left me hanging in the wind, not something typical of BSH and why I am a little peeved as this point. Now I have some pompous Transvestite trying to stick his dick in my biz, I just want what I was told to happen, don't tell people ish if it aint gonna happen...










_Modified by Banned 4 Life at 10:41 AM 4-27-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I apologize for any delays, or miss communications that may have been thrown out. I the fact of the matter is that we are doing our best and I am simply waiting on one of the machines to clear up so they can run the one last part we need to complete this thing and I can start taking orders.


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

Will they have the y piece for the dv recirculation ?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (devanf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devanf* »_Will they have the y piece for the dv recirculation ?

We are making a lathe spun port for the DV recirc to make switching between functioning noise pipe, stealth noise pipe blockoff, show worthy noise pipe block off, or dv recirc.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned 4 Life)*

This is exactly why we do not take orders/payments for parts until they are completely ready. Any ETA we give is just that, an estimate. Thank you for understanding. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Banned 4 Life* »_Actaully a total ass is some smug mouth snot nosed brat who has no clue what has been communicated between two other parties. I was specifically told I would be able to order the pipe by the end of last week. I have the front end of my car ripped apart right now in my friends shop and need these parts to finish my install. He has done me a huge favour and let me use his shop and hoist which he needs back for his business. I trusted what I was told both in IM and over the phone. Had they told me anything different I would not have gone about making preparations for the install of many components. I have an IC, IC piping,W/M, throttle pipe and DV relocate to do I have finished installation of everything but the w/m and the throttle pipe. I need the thottle pipe as my ic piping is custom made and we need the TB pipe for fitment. So S.T.F.U and mind your own business. I was contacted directly thorugh IM and told their sales dept. would call or email within 24 hours to arrange my order. So not only is the part not even ready for shipment but no one even had the courteousy to let me know they were behind the schedule they had set out for me. Kind left me hanging in the wind, not something typical of BSH and why I am a little peeved as this point. Now I have some pompous Transvestite trying to stick his dick in my biz, I just want what I was told to happen, don't tell people ish if it aint gonna happen...









_Modified by Banned 4 Life at 10:41 AM 4-27-2010_


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*








Definitely not looking to burn any bridges but please don't try to make me look like an ass when it was YOU that IM'd me that your sales dept would be contacting me with 24hrs to take my order.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i feel your pain..


_Modified by sciblades at 9:31 PM 4/29/2010_


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

Updates Please, Had to put my car back together and pull it from my boyz shop... Cash is in hand ready to order several parts can't wait much longer though going away on business in the next two weeks and want this done before I leave as I am taking my car with me. Please don't leave me hanging in the wind as others have been.







Just want to point out you guys said these were going into production the first week of Feb. Why build hype and make claims you can't keep??? It would nice of you spent more time making the product than talking about how much better it will be than your competitors...
You can all say I am being an ass but the truth is I'm just saying what many others are thinking.










_Modified by Banned 4 Life at 2:35 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned 4 Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned 4 Life* »_ It would nice of you spent more time making the product than talking about how much better it will be than your competitors...



You're not being an ass







Just know that what I quoted is exactly what we are doing. We went into production, decided we didnt like the end result, and scrapped a run. This next rendition took the part to the next level, much nicer features etc. Although I wish we were on your schedule, the end result will be worth it.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

I appreciate your candor and honesty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, straight up though... will I be able to order this by the end of the week, along with some other goodies I decided to buy from you guys? My car is back at my house and got there with band aid temporary fixes. I need to be able to drive this reliably for long distance in about 2.5 weeks. My current throttle pipe is a kinked piece of silicone tubing







. Cant use my stock piping anymore and need a permanant solution before I hit the road.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

Banned, 

It was good talking to you last week. I hope we got everything all cleared up. I do hope we can get this finished within your scheduled. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Right back at you Justin, makes me wish my work trip was taking me even relatively close to you guys as I would definitely stop in and bring some coffee or beers! Any update this week maybe an updated ETA?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned 4 Life said:


> Right back at you Justin, makes me wish my work trip was taking me even relatively close to you guys as I would definitely stop in and bring some coffee or beers! Any update this week maybe an updated ETA?


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Please tell me that is the final piece that you needed to finish and you are ready to ship.... Well at least my pipe LOL!!


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Just about to hit the raod for my work trip, any updates? Will I be able to order this while I'm gone and arrive home to a pleasant surprise?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned 4 Life said:


> Just about to hit the raod for my work trip, any updates? Will I be able to order this while I'm gone and arrive home to a pleasant surprise?


We made some big progress today. I think when you get the part, you will take one look at it and say "Ahhhh" This thing is quite the piece of hardware.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

BSH Speedshop said:


> We made some big progress today. I think when you get the part, you will take one look at it and say "Ahhhh" This thing is quite the piece of hardware.


Pictures or it's not true. JK. About the not true part, not the pictures. Fcu.k I miss my car, the girls A6 just isn't the same. Though it sure is nice on these roads in PA.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

The next picture will be a finished part


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

BSH Speedshop said:


> The next picture will be a finished part


Update pleeeeaaaaassssseeee


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Just took them all to powdercoat.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

BSH Speedshop said:


> Just took them all to powdercoat.


Soooo, could i order one while I am one the road and and expect a nice surprise when I get home???


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

OK Boys and girls, the time has finally come!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

price?

easy to install? My eurojet pipe was pain in the ass to install. Took me 3 hours of messing around and at the end I put in my stock pipe. Stock pipe took good 2 minutes to install.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

This is very easy to install. Taking out the stock one is the hardest part. 

Pricing will be up shortly! Pic is just to get your mouth wet!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

can we get it w/o the bung sticking out?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Comes ready with everything needed for reversible block off


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm in! Price quote to 96786 please.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

BSH Speedshop said:


> Sent you a PM.


ORDERED and PAID! Maybe I'll be the first to receive it!!! This with the DVC-30 Kit I ordered along with it is going to an amazing upgrade. Thanks for all you help Justin!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

how come banned gets a price ??

do we have to PM?


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> how come banned gets a price ??
> 
> do we have to PM?


Believe me, I am no one special, I called Justin as soon as I saw the posted pictures of the completed product. He probably hasn't listed a price yet as there a still a few pieces coming in next week. They will have an introductory price and all I feel comfortable saying is its well worth it and a very good deal. If you read back through the posts I have been hounding these guys like you wouldn't believe, they probably just wanted to get me off their backs. :laugh:JK these guys are great. Justin is a great guy to deal with and pleasure to shoot the **** with. I will let them provide more info, but i veliebve the launch will be next week when the have aenough supply to provide all the orders. Although I have ordered and paid I have been told to expect a small delay as they are very busy next week with Wuste Fest and the long weekend. I'm sure if you are actaully ready to pull the trigger he will be more than happy to take your order.

Thanks again Justin and the rest of the crew at BSH:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> how come banned gets a price ??
> 
> do we have to PM?




Not at all... 

We are selling them at an intro price of $169.99. 
With the purchase of a TB Pipe we are also offering 
Devil Own DVC 30 Water methanol injection kits for $350.00 
boost taps for $42.50




Until we get everything on the website you can just give me a call and I will take care of everything.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Bump for sick product that I am stoked to receive soon.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Got my Throttle Pipe! This thing is SIIIICK!!!!! So Stoked to Install it this weekend, that along with my DVC-30 Water/Meth Kit and next week i should have a whole bunch of speeding tickets:laugh:


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

somebody let me know if this thing works with the APR Intercooler and im in :thumbup:


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Vdub'07 said:


> somebody let me know if this thing works with the APR Intercooler and im in :thumbup:


No reason it wouldn't, the APR unit replaces the factory IC so it should work. I'm sure BSH will chime in and let everyone know for sure though. Normally I would suggest for someone to get off the pipe but in this case, you should get ON the pipe.


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

If only you made a DV relocation kit for those of us without noise pipes...


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

what are the benefit of this over stock? my pipe is already drilled for devil's own meth kit. What are the gains?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

The gains are more in drivability then in power. The design of the pipe when compared to stock promotes much more smooth flow. The stock throttle pipe has multiple bends and diameter changes. We knock out one bend and remove all diameter changes from the start of the pipe all the way to the throttle entrance. Add the features we packed into this part and you've got a winner


----------

